
Macron offers refuge in France to U.S. scientists, entrepreneurs - sndean
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-election-macron-idUSKBN15J0RQ
======
tangue
How the hell can he offer anything ?He is _candidate_ for the election to come
and even if he's elected this kind of law will need approval from senate and
national assembly (read not likely to happen). Coming from Reuters this
misleading title is a sad reminder of the state of journalism.

~~~
ddgun
Sorry: Cela n'est aucunement une loi "Convention Relating to the Status of
Refugees" (Article 1(A)(2)) Le sénat et l'assemblé nationale n'ont pas leurs
mots à dire. C'est des juges et des fonctionnaires qui statuent.

~~~
grzm
Do you happen to have an English translation of your comment? The forum is
overwhelmingly English; while we could use a service like Google Translate, it
might be better if you posted a translation of which you approve.

~~~
tangue
Don' t waste your time. It's french politics. And from now on I'll downvote
anything promoting a specific candidate on HN as this is not the place to
discuss about it.

~~~
grzm
That of course is your perogative. While HN is not primarily for politics,
sometimes the discussion is warranted, and certainly there's been a lot on
Trump and Clinton over the past months. Personally I wouldn't want to dismiss
it out of hand. Though, if the discussion persists in French I'd likely flag
such comments.

------
LeoSolaris
With Marie Le Pen about to be crowned, how is that going to help with the
escape from an oppressive regime?

The amount of virtue signalling is starting to feel a little bit forced at
this point. The courts are pushing back appropriately, and the Senate is
already starting to worry about the midterms. Resistance is the answer, and
always has been. Fleeing is the second to last resort when resistance fails.
Cornered survival fighting is the last resort. We are no where near that
point.

~~~
ddgun
If Marine LePen is qualified for the second round the deferral of votes on are
competing is virtually systematic "Republican Front". In 2002 this system gave
a result of banana republic.

